# Countdown Fun Park



## Hardy (18. Mai 2001)

Hi ihr Abfahrer,

noch 14 h und 45 min bis zur Abfahrt!!!

Der Countdown läuft   

Denkt mal an einen 2 meter hohen Anlieger.

Genau 2 meter uuuupppppssss. Das ist über Präsi´s Helm
hinweg.

Und danach   

JAWOHL


----------

